# Southern California?



## VetChick (Oct 2, 2007)

:sas Are there any groups around Covina, West Covina?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

There are a couple in West LA I've been attending. It's a bit of a drive, and it would be an even longer drive for you. But it might be worth it.


----------



## BLACK-RIVER (Jun 14, 2005)

Where are the support groups in West LA?, I would be interested in attending, could you tell me when and where they are held.

Thanks!


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

5521 Grosvenor Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90066

The building is called "SHARE!" 
There's a Wednesday night 8PM support group that typically lasts until 9:30PM in the Harmony Room. Great place, really nice and supportive people. 

I've also PMed you information about another support group, which opts to remain anonymous. Hope you can attend one of the meetings! This goes out to everyone else interested.


----------



## ram fan (Jan 2, 2008)

New to this! Would anybody know if there are any groups in the Riverside area?


----------



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

any of you in Southern California would like to meet in person? I have nothing to do after coming back from work. Someone wants to meet up? I'll drive.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm in Santa Ana area. 
not sure if i can make it the SHARE group... driving to LA is pricey now ... thanks for the gas prices. blah.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

SpesVitae said:


> 5521 Grosvenor Blvd
> Los Angeles, CA 90066
> 
> The building is called "SHARE!"
> ...


Is this still happening? I'm interested in going.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes it is. Sean, are you still coming to Six Flags? Please check up on the Six Flags thread.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Uh, I'll go read that right now, hopefully... and I guess I'll see you tomorrow. =P


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Lol no I can't make it to SHARE tomorrow. If you go to Six Flags, I suppose we'll see each other then.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Do other SAS members go there? I don't want to be alone. =P

And you suck for not coming! WHY??!??!! :cry


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

lol sorry dude. It's just kinda late, and kinda far, and I'm extra kinda nervous cus the following morning I have to deliver a super kinda scary speech for speech class. 

so you coming to six flags? i need a headcount. reply on the six flags thread or something lol.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what do you do in these groups?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm guessing complain about your problems. =P

Hehe, naw, I'm sure it's just somewhere to talk and be relaxed, have people to talk to, you know, all that good stuff.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

oh.


----------



## sasucks (Feb 27, 2008)

I live in Walnut...would also be extremely interested in meeting a few people with the same affliction...Please send me info on all support groups in Socal. Thanks.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sasucks said:


> I live in Walnut...would also be extremely interested in meeting a few people with the same affliction...Please send me info on all support groups in Socal. Thanks.


sasucks

we have other threds about meeting up in California just in general. we are actually going to meet up @ six flags march 1, if you can make it. do you like roller coasts ?


----------



## sasucks (Feb 27, 2008)

we have other threds about meeting up in California just in general. we are actually going to meet up @ six flags march 1, if you can make it. do you like roller coasts ?[/quote]

Sure. I can meet you guys at Magic Mountain on Saturday...Where are we meeting and at what time? And how are we going to meet up? Let me know...The tickets are 23.95?

Jason


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sasucks said:


> we have other threds about meeting up in California just in general. we are actually going to meet up @ six flags march 1, if you can make it. do you like roller coasts ?
> 
> Sure. I can meet you guys at Magic Mountain on Saturday...Where are we meeting and at what time? And how are we going to meet up? Let me know...The tickets are 23.95?
> 
> Jason


Jason,
go to this topic it has all the information there. viewtopic.php?f=21&t=76832


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm going to this tonight at 8:

SHARE! on wednesdays from 8-9:30 PM

http://www.shareselfhelp.org/

8:00PM on Wednesdays at the SHARE Building
5521 Grosvenor Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90066


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

I went to share last night. You sit around and take turns "sharing" your experiences or anything you want to talk about. This is good to relate to others with your probs.

But i'm also looking to do group therapy where you do "excercises", games, and talk more about recovering/desensitization. Anyone know of these in the So Cal/ LA area?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

AlekParker said:


> I went to share last night. You sit around and take turns "sharing" your experiences or anything you want to talk about. This is good to relate to others with your probs.
> 
> But i'm also looking to do group therapy where you do "excercises", games, and talk more about recovering/desensitization. Anyone know of these in the So Cal/ LA area?


I've been to SHARE several times and the Saturday group occassionally does exercises.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Cool! I'm going to check out the sat classes next week probably. So what excercises did they do? How long is the sat class?


----------

